# Chicago Bulls Haiku (merged)



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

*Something to have fun with...*

This is the time of year when we make threads just to make them. Let's face it, it's hard to talk about the Bulls without over-analyzing every piece of news over the summer. Here's something we can all do, maybe keep this thread going until we have some REAL news to talk about. If people take this seriously, it can get really fun (not trying to be corny). Okay, here's my idea...

[drum roll please....]







Chicago Bulls haiku's!


If you don't know the format, a haiku is a 3 line poem. The first line is 5 syllables, the second line is 7, and the third line also has 5 syllables. Ok, I'll start it off.

*My Jay Will Haiku

Fate took away dreams,
The Bulls - running wild again
Inner strength cures him*

Ok, they don't have to be all emotional. Put some humor, add some flavor, you guys know what to do. There are some really creative writers on this board, let's use some of that talent!

For those that are laughing at my haiku thread, no need to add garbage on here. Just trying to help pass the time over the summer for Bulls fans.

Enjoy! [Participation would be appreciated]


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)




----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

My Tom Tolbert Haiku

Please Tom Tolbert, stop
Pains my ears with every word
Bring back Steve Snapper


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jamal Crawford thinks
No point guard competition --
(Hinrich maneuver)


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Trenton Hassell has
the hairline of an old man
he shoots like one too


Why does Fizer have
Punctuation for a tattoo?
That is the question


Cartwright needs to stop
wearing shorts in the summer
He's scaring away kids


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Jerry K is fat
get a much cuter GM
bulls draft kirk heinrich?

Pippen might be back
he will teach the triangle
no tips for waiters 

Intense June workouts
perfecting basketball skills
no, not jalen rose

Bulls have three mascots
benny the bull and da bull
and cuppy coffee

they cheer on the bulls
from the sidelines of each game
tyson and eddy


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys! I knew I could count on you all for some participation. Feel free to add to this throughout the summer...


BasketballBoards net
Quenches obsession of Bulls
best fans in the world


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*FUN IDEA Sf42*

preseason workouts
work posters to a lather
Fan to the rescue


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Haikus are silly
I refuse to so engage
Post about the Bull


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Trenton Hassell has
> the hairline of an old man
> he shoots like one too
> ...


Those were GREAT! :laugh: 

Jay Williams is down
Jamal has a plan for Kirk
Faced down in the dirt

Question of the day
Can Mason Jr. play?
If not, trade away

E-Rob is a trip
Does he care about this team?
Or living his dream

Baxter is da man
He helped make Fizer trade bait
His ultimate fate


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk Hinrich is trying
To be like Steve Nash
But will the hotties come?

J-Will is to bike
like Sosa to cork
they both stopped their work.

They did not get Mikael
They did not get Wade
But will Hinrich still get an Escalade?

Roses are red
Violets are blue
But this Rose will never play defense on you.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Kirk Hinrich is trying
> To be like Steve Nash
> But will the hotties come?
> ...


Just to let you know,
None of these musings of yours
Are really Haiku


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Horace Grant is old
Paxson, thankful for his pass
returning favor


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Just to let you know,
> ...


I'm aware of that
So please, do not rub it in
I'll fix it for you.

Kirk Hinrich attempts
His hair to be like Steve Nash's
Does he like Spice Girls?

J-Will is to bike
like Sammy Sosa to cork
they both stopped their work.

They did not get Wade
But will Hinrich get 
a new Escalade?

[I am not going to change this one.]
Roses are red
Violets are blue
But this Rose will never play defense on you.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Oops i missed a word:

They did not get Wade
But will Hinrich get himself 
a new Escalade?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> Kirk Hinrich attempts
> His hair to be like Steve Nash's
> Does he like Spice Girls?


Oh so much better
But shouldn't Steve's possessive
Get two syllables?


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sTiLLaFaN42</b>!
> Horace Grant is old
> Paxson, thankful for his pass
> returning the favor


remove the "the" in the last line, and we're on track


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Does E-Rob have game
He cant score
What a steal (for him)

The Twin Towers
Tyson and Eddy
Next Robinson and Dunkin


Ok I quit... i suck at these


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> Does E-Rob have game
> He cant score
> What a steal (for him)
> ...


Though they are poems,
If the numbers are not right
They are not Haiku!


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

nothing more boring
nba TV only
summer league, pointless


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Fred Hoiberg, mayor
stays positive through tough times
To Minny, good luck


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh Scottie Pippen, 
I thank Paxon every
1.8 seconds.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

The haiku are back?
I had given up on them.
Hurray for Haiku!

Scottie's in the fold,
leadership to the playoffs
or more lotteries?

Goodbye Good Mayor
luck for your floating kneecap
and to your t-wolves.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Eddie Robinson
jumps over players, practice
answering machines.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

you guys are all dorks
posting haiku's in this thread
i am a hypocrite


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Good bye to the Mayor [pronounced Mair for haiku based reasons]
Stuck with us through the dark times,
Thanks for trying, Fred.


----------



## notbeat (Jul 13, 2002)

Ow, my toe it hurts
Is that a split end I see?
Must buy more sweaters


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>notbeat</b>!
> Ow, my toe it hurts
> Is that a split end I see?
> Must buy more sweaters


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

True Essence, Grown Man
Rucker Park in the summer
Throw it Down Young Bulls


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

One thing I can't stand
Is watching Blount in the fourth
Why must he play then?

Sure I like the guy,
But only as a leader,
Not a clutch scorer.

Decent defender,
Not bad as a rebounder,
Locker room leader,


Those things he does well,
But how do those things merit,
[excessive] PT in the fourth?





OK, kind of lost it a bit there, but hey.


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Odom and Riley
fresh start to smokey career
Bulls battle for eighth


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*hurray for haiku*

Flight number 13
now arriving in Chi-town.
will the D improve?

potential is fine,
for seasons first and second,
time to deliver

We've seen some flashes.
We've witnessed some improvement.
We want some playoffs.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Three young guys with skill
Will the DYNASTY return?
(No, not the poster.)


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The United Center
has been "the scene of the crime"
for far, far too long

Why don't you meet me
in front of Jordan's statue
there won't be a crowd

when will Norm Van Lier
first make silly jokes about
"Captain" Kirk Hinrich

the first time ever
writing a poem invoking
Tom Boerwinkle's name

the twin teens have teased
the vets will be be all too pleased
if playoffs are seized


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Injury prone men
foreshadowing a slow start
where's Fred Tedeschi


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

*final round of haiku?*

2 days til season,
will the haiku survive it?
can't wait either way!

Curry and Crawford,
Bulls fans want some big numbers,
my roto team too.

No more Bill Walton,
if he would only reflect...
'I'm just TERRRRRIBLE!'

The Chicago Bulls,
Our best wishes are with you
SO LET"S FREAKIN' WIN!!!!!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Where's Trent Hassell?
BC's favourite Bull has been cut?
And really, who cares?





(Additional - "fav-or-it" to be pronounced "fay-vrit" for face saving purposes)


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Can't wait for Tyson
Need him now more than ever
Playoffs are slipping away

-HINrichPolice


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Scottie Pippen's knee,
Arthroscopic surgery,
True waste of money.

 



(Hey, I rhymed.........)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Chicago Bulls Haiku*

Stern calls number three
draft emeka okafor
Bulls fans orgasm

The sea is pleasant
Shuffleboard and lunch buffets
I'm Eddy Curry

Tyson working hard
Elton got nothing on me
Ow! Oh no, my back.


Please write your own and post it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Brings up some questions.

What position does Haiku play? What college did he go to? Is he Pax's kind of player? Are we going to like him more than Crawford?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Bulls Haiku*



> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Stern calls number three
> draft emeka okafor
> Bulls fans orgasm
> ...


lololol this is genius...

Stern steps up to the mic
trade announced
Bulls fans gasp

All is calm
Somewhere Kirk is running washboards
I'm not surprised

Pax is crying
He got screwed again
Sr. Arenas is God


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Haiku poems go 3 lines. 5 syllables for the first line, 7 syllables for the second and 5 syllables for the third.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Chicago Bulls Haiku*



> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Stern calls number three
> draft emeka okafor
> Bulls fans orgasm
> ...


Instant Classic. 5 Star Post


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

The Bulls lost Jordan
Downward spiral after that
Look to turn around

Eddy and Tyson
With Hinrich coming up next
Now time for playoffs

Number 3 pick up next
Iguodala or Luol?
Who is the next piece?

not sure if its good, but I tried


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

This board's so cranky
Da Bull was busted for pot
Now we all jonesin'

Statue of Jordan
Has more defensive hustle
Than the last Bulls squad

Retire Scottie Please
Chicago fans need payback
1.8 reasons.

E-Rob on the bench
Filthy rich - thinks he's so smart
Well, maybe he is

JohnPaxson was fake
Basghetti is a loony
But Kirk's still my boo

draft or trade the pick
no matter what Paxson does
this board will kill him

does Tyson Chandler 
legitimately believe
he can stay healthy?

can eddy curry
strap on a pair of gonads
and "bust centers' mouths?"

Oh Jamal Jamal
Oh what should we do with you
Talented misfit

I play the lotto
only one time in a year
thank you, jerry krause

AD: brought wife home
Unfortunately left his
game in Toronto

Tom Boerwinkle has
Bulls one-game rebound record
Thirty-Seven boards

Run Eddy Curry
Scott Skiles wants you in good shape
Yes, Run Eddy, Run

United Center
Is close to a Billy Goat's
Cheezeborger, Pepsi


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> E-Rob on the bench
> Filthy rich - thinks he's so smart
> Well, maybe he is


:yes: 

E.Rob came to play,
Demanding better contract,
must buy more sweaters...

:grinning:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

E-robs thought process :
Holograms would be awesome
Is Best Buy Hirin'?

I can dunk one handed
still the butt of Beatles jokes
Cryin' alone tonight

Proverbs 9:24 A fool and his draft pick are soon parted.


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

spongyfungy, glad to see that my idea stuck around :grinning: 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39937

-HINrichPolice aka stillafan42


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sTiLLaFaN42</b>!
> spongyfungy, glad to see that my idea stuck around :grinning:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39937
> ...


a pleasant surprise
registered later than thread
existence. let's merge


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

East is stronger now
Bulls are still stuck in lotto
Will God have mercy?

This team needs big help
Will a hero emerge soon?
Deng alone can't save

Twin Toddlers Year Four
Will outcome be different?
I have little faith

Jamal walks this year
We will have a gaping hole
Too bad Jay is gone

Next Year will be long
Sure to end in lottery
Write new haikus then


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> This board's so cranky
> Da Bull was busted for pot
> Now we all jonesin'
> ...


:woot: 
This is awesome TB!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Paxson has a plan,
Get the whole NBDL,
Your Chicago Bulls,


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Who needs phil, MJ
Lucky penny will win lotto
Screw it, scout for Yanks


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Haiku poems go 3 lines. 5 syllables for the first line, 7 syllables for the second and 5 syllables for the third.


I'm aware, but didn't care...

I wasn't going to spend too much time thinking on this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> This board's so cranky
> Da Bull was busted for pot
> Now we all jonesin'
> ...


It's supposed to be Haiku, not bad rap.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

We did this last year
...and I guess I should repeat
I DON'T DO HAIKU!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be Haiku, not bad rap.


there should be more rap haiku. wave of the future. book it.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm aware, but didn't care...
> ...


Or,

I'm aware, don't care.
I wasn't going to spend
time thinking on this.




Skiles cuts triangle
Now Bulls fail geometry
And chemistry too

We have just one guy
One who could someday be great 
Trade Curry? You nuts?

Had Jalen and 'Yell 
Bad trade, now we "lack pieces"?
Pax, kiss my "assets" 

Pick 2, 4 and 8
Plus Kirk, all starting, all young 
Patience grasshopper

Bulls share JWill's pain
Both remember how to win
like riding a bike


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Chicago Bulls Haiku*

Bulls Haiku go here
Uniter not divider
Jamal divisive.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Chicago Bulls Haiku*

Deng of the Sudan
Dang Sue, this bird's wingspan is
like a Concord jet.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Ben Gordon, Luol Deng
England is represented,
By more than Meechy.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We've done this before
These Haikus about the Bulls
So I merged the threads


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

30 point blowout
turnovers _as nauseum_
Kool-aid spilled on couch


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Glad to know that my
Haiku idea is still
Being used, thank you

- HP (bka stillafan42)


----------



## zorca (Sep 7, 2004)

six foot one duhon
the best pre season point guard
Wilks out of the team


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> We've done this before
> These Haikus about the Bulls
> So I merged the threads


Why do we write these
Haikus about this franchise
Limmericks are hard


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do we write these
> ...


Actually, sonnets are hard. Maybe we could try a few of those.

Sonnet Forms


Limericks are easy:


There once was a Bull named Jamal
Who tended to jack up the ball
A trade plot did hatch
So the Bulls wouldn't match
Now we have a backcourt that's too small


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> There once was a Bull named Jamal
> Who tended to jack up the ball
> A trade plot did hatch
> So the Bulls wouldn't match
> Now we have a backcourt that's too small


:laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

There once was a point guard named Kirk
Whose duties he never would shirk
He throws a crisp bounce pass
And kisses the right ***
To him, Skiles is never a jerk.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

There was once a tall guy named Trent,
Whose motives were a little bit bent,
He joined a new team,
To let off some steam,
And with his piece said, he went.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

There was once a Pole named Cezary.......


(nah, sod it)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

No, wait.....


There was one a Pole called Trybanski,
Whose basketball skills were wanky.
On meeting with Paxson,
He got told 'You're sacked, son',
And laughed all the way to the bank-ski....


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

John Paxon and Scott Skiles agree
You can win with toughness and D
So they bring in some ballers
who get juked outta their collars
And bring us a trip to the lottery


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Again the mighty team has fallen down, 
rebuilding now is the only three-peat.
And as Bulls fans wander the land with frowns, 
they ask the same of everyone they meet:
"Wherefore is Sir Elton of chiseled brawn?
Now who defends our court without Artest?
Truly, it is darkest before the dawn...
Paul Shirley? Linton Johnson? Travis Best!
"Help us," we cry "recall our former pride
of the King himself soaring through the air...
and Scottie playing bravely by his side...
and Kukoc, BJ, Luc...and Rodman's hair!"
And, yet, what reward comes to those who ask?
The shameful, mocking return of Squire...Pax.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pretty good guys. very creative


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Mike Wilks came to this team,
To continue his NBA dream.
But the Bulls want to retract,
His guaranteed contract,
And play the season without heem.

:shy:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Is anyone any the wiser?
About what happened to Fizer?
Some may have despised her,
But I kinda liked her,
Lemme know if anyone spies her.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Again the mighty team has fallen down,
> rebuilding now is the only three-peat.
> And as Bulls fans wander the land with frowns,
> ...


:worship: The Bulls sonnet god!


----------



## zorca (Sep 7, 2004)

Cool stuff. Here's mine.

‘El Chapu’! Yell fans to the Argentine, 
After he provided a vicious foul.
Beer starts flowing rapid thru the canteen…
At last a player that plays with a growl! 
After the opponent errs the free throw…
A monster rebound snatched by Chandler, 
A dish to Duhon, That speed to behold!
And Deng Finishes with force of thunder.
The other team slows ball to stop bleeding
But they are in chaos thanks to our ‘D’.
This is what chicago has been needing.
Chapu, Deng, Chandler our defensive fleet. 
Adrenaline Flows Eddy with a Block?!!
The championship’s ours start ticking your clock.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls Dynasty

Jordan to Pippen
The Bulls winning tradition
Six championships.


I thought Haiku's were 3 line poems in 

5
7
5

form for syllables lol


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Eddie Robinson
Fleeced the Bulls for 10 Million
Laziness pays off


----------

